# Making magical tomes



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Friends, I took a long hiatus from this site because of a rude comment. When I first got here I posted a picture of a pirate codex I had made. One of you asked for a tutorial. I have finally done a tutorial. I was asked by the state high school drama teachers association to do a hands on demonstration of prop creation at their annual convention.

I chose to do magical books and took photos and have now posted them and a how to on my blog. Here it is. I hope you enjoy.

Basc.

http://proprageous.blogspot.com/2013/03/magical-tomes-part-i.html


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

Those are very neat. I am working on a moving bookshelf and may use some of your tps for aging the books. Thx


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Great tutorial - thank you - and please don't let one stupid comment ruin the experience. This forum is such an amazing place for inspiration.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is a very detailed tutorial. Your magical tomes look fantastic. Thank you so much for sharing your techniques.


----------



## craigfly06 (May 11, 2012)

I guess it is my goofy computer, or internet but I hit the link and Iget a search engine. I know it it me because others have seen it. Is there another way to see it?? I would love to look at it. PS dont let anybody get you down man, it isnt worth it at all.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The web site in the first post had "http" twice in it, which is why the link wouldn't work. Try this:

http://proprageous.blogspot.com/2013/03/magical-tomes-part-i.html

Those are some gorgeous tomes, Bascombe!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

They are so good that they look like you bought it at a store. Amazing! Thanks so much for the tutorial. Very cool!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Those books look so fantastic! They are really works of art, and thank you for sharing the process...I have been needing a goodlooking spellbook for my "Witch Scene" this year. Very detailed tutorial.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Awesome!!


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for coming back, and for the tutorial. *Please* don't let the odd comment keep you away. One of the things I love about haunt forum is that in general people are very nice to each other (maybe we take it out on the people we're scaring). Other forums--sheesh. I've seen people getting into name-calling flame wars about the exact colors in a Dr. Who scarf!


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Here's another book I just blogged about last night. I made this for a production of The Tempest. Little bit different than the other tutorial.

http://proprageous.blogspot.com/2013/04/the-green-man-book.html


----------



## weaz (Sep 11, 2010)

WOW. so cool. you definitely have a talent with these.


----------

